# Review: Grosso V2.0 by Sonokinetic



## donbodin (Jul 27, 2017)

There is nothing like the excitement of a real orchestra for an action or chase cue, and that is exactly what Grosso delivers. With Grosso V2.0, Sonokinetic Ltd continues their advancements of software-as-orchestrator adding all the developer’s latest advancements to a wonderfully exciting orchestral phrase sample set.
Full review here: http://bit.ly/2h5mUb5

Grosso is available from Sonokinetic: http://bit.ly/_Sonokinetic


----------



## catsass (Jul 27, 2017)

Is this any different than the 2.0 version of Grosso that Sonokinetik released in September of 2016, and posted about here:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...es-free-updates-for-minimal-and-grosso.56234/

And you announced on your site here:
http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/...ase-updates-grosso-2-0-minimal-2-0-sonotweet/


----------



## donbodin (Jul 27, 2017)

catsass said:


> Is this any different than the 2.0 version of Grosso that Sonokinetik released


Hi Catsass, No, this is the same version. Just the first time we have published a review of the library.


----------



## catsass (Jul 27, 2017)

Cool. Thanks, Don.


----------

